# Crystal headlights, and HID,



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

woo hoo, after getting my HID kit in, i tested it out, to confirm it will work.. i plugged the ballasts in.. super easy install, took me 1 minute to test.. i will install later tonight.. man.. HID is unbelievable... after you turn it off, the xenon gass still glows.. lol.. its so bad ass

pictures will be updated either late tonight

OR tommarow, after our massive TExas meet!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *woo hoo, after getting my HID kit in, i tested it out, to confirm it will work.. i plugged the ballasts in.. super easy install, took me 1 minute to test.. i will install later tonight.. man.. HID is unbelievable... after you turn it off, the xenon gass still glows.. lol.. its so bad ass
> 
> pictures will be updated either late tonight
> 
> OR tommarow, after our massive TExas meet! *


did you see how many post you have "666"


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

ahhh! Holy 200sx is the devil!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

How intruiging with the word "holy" in his name


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

intriguing^


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You do realize there is an edit button, in which you can edit your post, and not post a new reply...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. owned.. My eyes anyways.. HID is truely worth the money, ill have pics up later tonight


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

How is the beam pattern? I heard from Luispeed that it would be hella bad if you use HIDs on the crystal headlights.

I have the crystals too and was wondering how they were with HIDs!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Really good news, and really bad new


Really good news is, that on my way home, driving next to a GS300 (lexus) my cars headlights were brighter, and projected further than his... and the beam pattern is OBSOLETELY PERFECT

bad news, is my car got broken into, now its all ghetto, and broken window'd, and no system.. FuCK systems, thats a mistake i wont make again.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that sucks you don't want a system just cuz some poor punk ass bitch had to steal the stuff you spend your hard earned cash on 
so your HID pattern is good and you didn't even have to modify the headlight?? how much did u spend?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hid pattern is exactly like halogen pattern, just brighter,.. and it stretches out like 5 times further, i paid 250 shipped from ebay.. and it was the easyest hook up ever.. It plus into your headlight harness, then the hid bulb plugs into the ignitor/ballast combo.. and whalah, done.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics please.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. as said before, i got my car broke into. im so busy trying to find a factory radio, then .. just.. argh, so much crap, but pics WILL BE PLACED!!.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Pics please.  *


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

pics by tonight!~


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry to hear that your systems gone but on the bright side at least you still have your HIDs


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

true that.. i swear, i want to put a bomb in my car.. it will be the ultimate in alarm system.


----------

